# [gcompris]erreur de compil: gnome-python-2.22.0 failed

## elyes

salut,

j'ai une erreur lors de l'installation de Gcompris

```

MyGentoo elyes # emerge -auv gcompris

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/tuxpaint-0.9.18  USE="nls svg" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-kids/gcompris-8.4.4  USE="python -debug -gnet -sqlite" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 486

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 to /

 * gnome-python-2.22.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-python-2.22.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-python-2.22.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-python-2.22.0

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0 ...

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.22.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gnome-python-2.22.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.2... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.5

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.5/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.5/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for python libraries... -L/usr/lib -lm -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lpython2.5

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for PYGTK... yes

checking for pygtk-codegen-2.0... /usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0

checking for conflicting pygtk versions... none

checking for pygtk defs... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.16.3)

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.12.9)

checking for GNOME... yes

checking for prctl... yes

checking for setproctitle... no

checking for PYORBIT... yes

checking for GNOMEUI... yes

checking for GNOMECANVAS... yes

checking for GNOMEVFS... yes

checking for GNOMEVFSBONOBO... yes

checking for GNOME_VFS_MODULE... yes

checking for GCONF... yes

checking for BONOBO_ACTIVATION... yes

checking for BONOBO... yes

checking for BONOBOUI... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -Wall... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -std=c9x... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread understands -fno-strict-aliasing... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gconf/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomevfs/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomecanvas/Makefile

config.status: creating bonobo/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-python.spec

config.status: creating gnome-python-2.0.pc

config.status: creating PKG-INFO

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

The following modules will be built:

gnome

gnome.ui

gnomecanvas

gnomevfs

gnome-vfs python module support

gconf

bonobo

bonobo.activation

bonobo.ui

The following modules will NOT be built:

*****************************************************************************

*** WARNING: You are using a deprecated build system (autotools).

***          You should be using WAF instead; see the file INSTALL.WAF.

***          The autotools build system will be removed in a future version.

*****************************************************************************

make  all-recursive

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0 »

Making all in gnome

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0/gnome »

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include     -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0   -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _gnome_la-gnomemodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Tpo -c -o _gnome_la-gnomemodule.lo `test -f 'gnomemodule.c' || echo './'`gnomemodule.c

(cd . \

    && /usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0 \

       --py_ssize_t-clean \

       --load-types ../bonobo/bonobo-arg-types.py \

       --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango-types.defs \

       --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-types.defs \

       --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-types.defs \

       --register ../bonobo/bonobo-types.defs \

       --register ../bonobo/bonoboui-types.defs \

       --override gnome.override \

       --prefix pygnome gnome.defs) > gen-gnome.c \

   && cp gen-gnome.c gnome.c \

   && rm -f gen-gnome.c

/usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [gnome.c] Erreur 2

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _gnome_la-gnomemodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Tpo -c gnomemodule.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.o

mv -f .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Tpo .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Plo

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0/gnome »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2787:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2040:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2787:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2040:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

voila ce que me donne emerge --info

```

MyGentoo elyes # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5.3 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1000MHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Jun 2008 10:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amr apic apm arts asf audiofile avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom cli cmov cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de dga dio divx4linux dma dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox fortran fpu fpu_exception fxsr gdbm gif glitz gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib iproute2 isdnlog ithreads java javascript jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos kipi ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mca mce midi mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msr mtrr mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oracle pae pam pat pcre pdf perl pge png ppds pppd pse pse36 pthreads python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba scanner sdk sensord sep session sndfile socks5 spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syscall tcpd theora threads tiff truetype tsc tunepimp udma unicode up v4l v4l2 vdr visualization vme vorbis win32codecs wp x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

et en fin j'ai

```
MyGentoo elyes # revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

les USE flag ne sont peut etre pas bon ou il me manque qq chose pour que Gcompris s'install   :Question: 

Merci

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye de recompiler dev-python/pygtk.

----------

## elyes

la re-compilation de pygtk s'est bien passée.

j'ai donc relancer la compilation de Gcompris et j'ai eu, je pense, la même erreur:

```
.........

       --prefix pygnome gnome.defs) > gen-gnome.c \

   && cp gen-gnome.c gnome.c \

   && rm -f gen-gnome.c

/usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [gnome.c] Erreur 2

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _gnome_la-gnomemodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Tpo -c gnomemodule.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.o

mv -f .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Tpo .deps/_gnome_la-gnomemodule.Plo

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0/gnome »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-2.22.0 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2787:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2040:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2787:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2040:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

comme j'ai eu ce message: /usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory

j'ai lancé  python-updater ce qui me donne:

```
MyGentoo elyes # python-updater 

 * Can't determine any previous Python version(s).

```

et

```
MyGentoo elyes # ls /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/ -alts 

total 576

  4 drwxr-xr-x 16 root root   4096 jun  1 15:36 ..

224 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 222796 jun  1 15:36 atk.so

 28 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  27124 jun  1 15:36 gtkunixprint.so

 16 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  14468 jun  1 15:36 pangocairo.so

128 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 124052 jun  1 15:36 pango.so

  4 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1353 jun  1 15:36 gtkunixprint.la

  4 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1234 jun  1 15:36 pangocairo.la

  4 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    923 jun  1 15:36 pango.la

  4 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    905 jun  1 15:36 atk.la

 48 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  45518 avr 17 11:44 vtemodule.a

 40 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  39364 avr 17 11:44 vtemodule.so

  4 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1462 avr 17 11:44 vtemodule.la

  4 drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 avr 15 20:15 .

  4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 avr 15 20:04 gtk

 20 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  16386 avr 15 17:36 dsextras.pyo

  4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 avr 15 17:36 gobject

 20 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  16386 avr 15 17:36 dsextras.pyc

 16 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  15376 avr 15 17:36 dsextras.py

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

Merci

----------

## Desintegr

equery files pygtk ça donne quoi ?

----------

## elyes

ca donne ceci:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ equery files pygtk

[ Searching for packages matching pygtk... ]

* Contents of dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0

/usr/bin/pygtk-demo

/usr/include

/usr/include/pygtk-2.0

/usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygtk

/usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygtk/pygtk.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/pkgconfig

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/pygtk-2.0.pc

/usr/lib/pygtk

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/__init__.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/appwindow.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/buttonbox.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/changedisplay.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/colorsel.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/dialogs.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/dnd.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/dndpixmap.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/editable_cells.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/entry_completion.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/expander.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/hypertext.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/alphatest.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/apple-red.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/background.jpg

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/floppybuddy.gif

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-applets.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-calendar.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-foot.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-gimp.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-gmush.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-gsame.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnu-keys.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gtk-logo-rgb.gif

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/list_store.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/menu.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/panes.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/pixbufs.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/print_editor.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/sizegroup.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/statusicon.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/stock_browser.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/textview.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/tree_store.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/treemodel.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/ui_manager.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/pygtk-demo.py

/usr/lib/python2.5

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.la

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.so

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.la

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_lazyutils.py

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/compat.py

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/deprecation.py

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.la

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.so

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/keysyms.py

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkunixprint.la

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkunixprint.so

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.la

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.so

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.la

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/INSTALL.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/MAPPING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/NEWS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/THREADS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.12.1-r2/TODO.bz2

/usr/share/gtk-doc

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/atk-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/atk-constants.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkaction.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkcomponent.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkdocument.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkeditabletext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkgobjectaccessible.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkhyperlink.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkhypertext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkimage.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkimplementor.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atknoopobject.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atknoopobjectfactory.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkobject.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkobjectfactory.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkrectangle.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkregistry.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkrelation.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkrelationset.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkselection.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkstateset.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkstreamablecontent.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atktable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atktext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-atkvalue.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkatom.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkcairocontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkcolor.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkcolormap.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkcursor.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkdevice.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkdisplay.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkdisplaymanager.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkdragcontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkdrawable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkevent.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkgc.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkimage.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkkeymap.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkpangorenderer.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkpixbuf.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkpixbufanimation.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkpixbufanimationiter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkpixbufloader.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkpixmap.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkrectangle.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkregion.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkscreen.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkvisual.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gdkwindow.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gladexml.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaboutdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaccelgroup.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaccellabel.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaccelmap.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaccessible.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaction.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkactiongroup.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkadjustment.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkalignment.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkarrow.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkaspectframe.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkassistant.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkbin.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkborder.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkbuildable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkbuilder.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkbuttonbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcalendar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcelleditable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcelllayout.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrenderer.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrendereraccel.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrenderercombo.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrendererpixbuf.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrendererprogress.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrendererspin.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrenderertext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellrenderertoggle.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcellview.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcheckbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcheckmenuitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkclipboard.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcolorbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcolorselection.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcolorselectiondialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcombo.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcombobox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcomboboxentry.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcontainer.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkcurve.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkdrawingarea.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkeditable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkentry.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkentrycompletion.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkeventbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkexpander.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfilechooser.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfilechooserbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfilechooserdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfilechooserwidget.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfilefilter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfileselection.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfixed.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfontbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfontselection.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkfontselectiondialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkframe.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkgammacurve.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhandlebox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhbuttonbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhpaned.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhruler.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhscale.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhscrollbar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkhseparator.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkiconfactory.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkiconinfo.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkiconset.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkiconsource.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkicontheme.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkiconview.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkimage.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkimagemenuitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkimcontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkimcontextsimple.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkimmulticontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkinputdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkinvisible.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkitemfactory.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtklabel.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtklayout.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtklinkbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkliststore.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmenu.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmenubar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmenuitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmenushell.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmenutoolbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmessagedialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkmisc.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtknotebook.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkobject.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkoptionmenu.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkpagesetup.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkpagesetupunixdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkpaned.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkpapersize.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkplug.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprintcontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprinter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprintjob.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprintoperation.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprintoperationpreview.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprintsettings.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprintunixdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkprogressbar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkradioaction.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkradiobutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkradiomenuitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkradiotoolbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrange.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrcstyle.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentchooser.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentchooserdialog.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentchoosermenu.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentchooserwidget.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentfilter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentinfo.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrecentmanager.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkrequisition.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkruler.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkscale.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkscalebutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkscrollbar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkscrolledwindow.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkselectiondata.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkseparator.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkseparatormenuitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkseparatortoolitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtksettings.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtksizegroup.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtksocket.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkspinbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkstatusbar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkstatusicon.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkstyle.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktearoffmenuitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktextattributes.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktextbuffer.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktextchildanchor.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktextiter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktextmark.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktexttag.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktexttagtable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktextview.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktoggleaction.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktogglebutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktoggletoolbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktoolbar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktoolbutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktoolitem.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktooltip.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktooltips.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreedragdest.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreedragsource.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreeiter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreemodel.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreemodelfilter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreemodelsort.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreerowreference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreeselection.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreesortable.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreestore.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreeview.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtktreeviewcolumn.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkuimanager.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvbuttonbox.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkviewport.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvolumebutton.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvpaned.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvruler.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvscale.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvscrollbar.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkvseparator.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkwidget.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkwindow.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-gtkwindowgroup.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-hierarchy.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangoattribute.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangoattriterator.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangoattrlist.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangocairocairocontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangocairocairofontmap.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangocolor.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangocontext.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofont.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontdescription.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontface.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontfamily.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontmap.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontmetrics.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontset.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangofontsetsimple.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangoglyphstring.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangolanguage.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangolayout.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangolayoutiter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangolayoutline.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangorenderer.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pangotabarray.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pygtkgenericcellrenderer.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pygtkgenerictreemodel.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pygtktreemodelrow.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/class-pygtktreemodelrowiter.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/X_cursor.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/based_arrow_down.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/based_arrow_up.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/boat.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/bogosity.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/bottom_left_corner.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/bottom_right_corner.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/bottom_side.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/bottom_tee.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/box_spiral.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/center_ptr.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/circle.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/clock.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/coffee_mug.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/cross.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/cross_reverse.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/crosshair.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/diamond_cross.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/dot.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/dotbox.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/double_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/draft_large.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/draft_small.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/draped_box.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/exchange.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/fleur.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/gobbler.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/gumby.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/hand1.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/hand2.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/heart.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/icon.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/iron_cross.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/left_ptr.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/left_side.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/left_tee.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/leftbutton.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/ll_angle.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/lr_angle.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/man.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/middlebutton.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/mouse.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/pencil.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/pirate.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/plus.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/question_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/right_ptr.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/right_side.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/right_tee.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/rightbutton.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/rtl_logo.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sailboat.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sb_down_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sb_h_double_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sb_left_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sb_right_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sb_up_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sb_v_double_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/shuttle.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/sizing.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/spider.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/spraycan.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/star.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/target.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/tcross.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/top_left_arrow.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/top_left_corner.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/top_right_corner.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/top_side.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/top_tee.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/trek.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/ul_angle.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/umbrella.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/ur_angle.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/watch.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/cursors/xterm.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gdk-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gdk-constants.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gdk-functions.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/glade-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gtk-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gtk-constants.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gtk-functions.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/gtk-stock-items.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_about_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_add_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_align_center_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_align_justify_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_align_left_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_align_right_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_apply_20.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_bottom_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_broken_image_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_cancel_20.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_cdrom_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_clear_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_close_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_color_picker_25.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_colorselector_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_connect_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_convert_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_copy_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_cut_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dialog_authentication_48.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dialog_error_48.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dialog_info_48.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dialog_question_48.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dialog_warning_48.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_directory_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_disconnect_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dnd_32.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_dnd_multiple_32.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_down_arrow_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_edit_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_exec_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_exit_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_file_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_first_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_font_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_fullscreen_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_harddisk_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_help_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_home_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_index_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_info_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_jump_to_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_jump_to_rtl_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_last_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_leave_fullscreen_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_left_arrow_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_forward_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_next_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_pause_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_play_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_play_rtl_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_previous_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_record_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_rewind_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_media_stop_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_network_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_new_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_no_20.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_ok_20.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_open_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_paste_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_preferences_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_print_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_print_preview_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_properties_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_redo_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_redo_rtl_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_refresh_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_remove_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_revert_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_revert_rtl_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_right_arrow_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_save_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_save_as_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_search_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_search_replace_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_sort_ascending_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_sort_descending_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_spellcheck_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_stop_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_text_bold_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_text_indent_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_text_italic_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_text_strikethrough_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_text_underline_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_text_unindent_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_top_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_trash_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_undelete_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_undelete_rtl_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_undo_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_undo_rtl_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_up_arrow_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_yes_20.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_zoom_1_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_zoom_fit_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_zoom_in_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/icons/stock_zoom_out_24.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/index.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/index.sgml

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pango-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pango-constants.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pango-functions.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pango-markup-language.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pangocairo-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pangocairo-constants.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pangocairo-functions.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pygtk-introduction.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pygtk-reference-format.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/pygtk.devhelp

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/style.css

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/unixprint-class-reference.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/unixprint-constants.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/pygtk/unixprint-functions.html

/usr/share/pygtk

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/__init__.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/codegen.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/createdefs.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/docextract.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/docgen.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/h2def.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/mergedefs.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/mkskel.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/override.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/reversewrapper.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/atk-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/atk.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-2.10.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-2.12.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-base-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-base.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-2.10-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-2.10.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-2.12-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-2.12.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-base-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-base.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-extrafuncs.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtkunixprint.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/libglade.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pangocairo.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pangocairo.override

elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ 

```

----------

## Desintegr

Il reste à savoir si des personnes qui ont pygtk installé ont également le fichier codegen.py.

Edit : J'ai mal regardé en fait, le fichier est présent dans /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/codegen.py

Bref, j'ai pas vraiment d'idée.

----------

## _Seth_

 *elyes wrote:*   

> comme j'ai eu ce message: /usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
> 
> j'ai lancé  python-updater ce qui me donne:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut, à mon avis le problème vient de là. Quelles sont les versions de python installé sur ta machine ?

```
 eix - I dev-lang/python
```

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *elyes wrote:*   comme j'ai eu ce message: /usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
> 
> j'ai lancé  python-updater ce qui me donne:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Son emerge --info le donne déjà :

```
dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4 
```

----------

## _Seth_

Certes, je m'en suis rendu compte 2 sec après   :Embarassed:  il n'empêche que le problème avec python-updater semble louche.

Que donne un 

```
>>> import gtk

>>> import pygtk
```

dans le prompt de python ?

----------

## elyes

 :Embarassed: 

j'ai ouvert une console et passé les commandes:

```

MyGentoo elyes # import gtk

MyGentoo elyes # import pygtk

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

ca donne rien 

c'est quoi le prompt de python ?    :Embarassed: 

--- edit

ca donne rien:

```
MyGentoo elyes # python

Python 2.5.2 (r252:60911, May 21 2008, 18:21:53) 

[GCC 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> import gtk 

>>> import pygtk

>>> 

```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## _Seth_

C'est bon signe, ça montre que python est bien capable d'appeler les libs gtk et pygtk.

Est ce que revdep-rebuild te propose de recompiler certains paquets ?

----------

## elyes

non, revdep-rebuild ne me propose rien 

```
MyGentoo elyes # revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

merci

---edit

j'ai aussi ca à la suite d'un emerge -auvDep gcompris:

```

MyGentoo elyes # emerge -auvDep gcompris

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.5.3  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23  USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  416 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123  40 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1  436 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5  USE="-static" 822 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3  395 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3  366 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23  343 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2  232 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17  USE="-caps" 65 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.3  845 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sci-electronics/gnucap-0.35.20080324  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/python-updater-0.4  4 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008c  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16  2,662 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29  78 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1  USE="nls" 121 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9  48 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.25  USE="(-selinux)" 189 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5  15 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.10-r1  395 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,665 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2  1,114 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11  USE="-doc" 273 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="-ipv6" 113 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/sqlite-3.5.9  USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.25-r3  3,792 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15  7 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.0-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0  USE="zlib -network-cron" 240 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1  869 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.0g [9.0-r6] 4 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/init-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0  USE="-build" 23 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-122  USE="(-selinux)" 203 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1  46 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/xft-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="cracklib -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qscintilla-2.2 [2.1-r1] USE="python qt4 -debug -doc -examples" 1,830 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.79  USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -cs -da -de -es -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,828 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r2  USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/glut-1.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.62  USE="-emacs" 1,483 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26  USE="-vanilla" 2,893 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8  621 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r3  USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 1,314 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1  897 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.27  520 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r2  USE="-debug -doc" 381 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/check-0.9.5  509 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5  USE="-debug" 491 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73  USE="zlib -network-cron" 170 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11  USE="nls -examples" 684 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1  48 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.12  147 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1  53 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  67 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  57 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2  USE="-debug" 105 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1  54 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3  53 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  39 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4  49 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4  43 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0  41 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  39 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0  USE="-debug" 305 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 383 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9  57 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  55 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  36 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  45 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  42 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4  45 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 97 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB 

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3 [1.0.4] 43 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3  43 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  37 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  259 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  38 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4  USE="-debug -ipv6" 247 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 106 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 237 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 90 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 111 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 69 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6" 219 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="xcb -debug -ipv6" 1,540 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 489 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.5-r2  USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -utils" 1,250 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4  USE="-debug" 222 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 95 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 103 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6" 290 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 98 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3  USE="-debug" 243 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,374 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 239 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.2  USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 571 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9  USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 197 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7  USE="-debug" 350 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 197 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r15  USE="jpeg png tiff" 3,539 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9  221 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 96 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 69 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 100 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 74 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 559 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 42 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6" 110 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0-r3  USE="jpeg png -doc -examples -xft" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 237 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 107 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xplsprinters-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1  USE="nls -static" 781 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/popt-1.13  USE="nls" 667 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.3  USE="nls -static" 1,055 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41  USE="nls" 112 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6  USE="nls" 374 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 1,125 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,983 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/yasm-0.7.0  USE="nls" 1,380 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.1  USE="nls -bindist -idea" 947 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47  USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.19-r1  USE="v4l -doc -gphoto2 -ipv6 -usb" 4,193 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4-r1  USE="-old-linux" 195 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.6-r1  24 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.20.0  USE="-debug" 63 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10  33 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20  USE="-debug" 296 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.2  USE="acl -ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 748 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r4  USE="-build -symlink*" 47,546 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)" 397 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2  USE="nls" 249 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0  873 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.3  USE="fam* -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,435 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/atk-1.22.0  USE="-debug -doc" 693 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs" 341 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10  USE="-debug" 364 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12  USE="-debug -doc" 729 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5  USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -perlsuid" 9,887 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36  225 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.4  USE="-doc" 1,516 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.18 [2.16] 174 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 80 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/texi2html-1.78  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10  173 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35  96 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6  USE="-doc" 471 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 [1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1-r1] 648 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/intltool-0.37.1  136 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gnutls-2.3.11  USE="nls zlib -bindist -doc -guile -lzo" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.2  573 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18 [2.16] 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0  USE="-debug" 593 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,597 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="python -debug" 631 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/sip-4.7.6 [4.7.3] USE="-debug" 454 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6  40 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygobject-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -libffi" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.4.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r1  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-4.24  USE="python" 554 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6  USE="-doc -lapack" 727 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12  USE="nls python" 573 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.6  USE="X scanner -doc -examples -tk" 426 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.6.4  USE="-examples" 217 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/iso-codes-1.5  6,304 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1  USE="cracklib nls -audit (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 957 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06  USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 68,894 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p1  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 11,606 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 224 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32  USE="python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.93-r1 [2.5.93] USE="xml -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74-r1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 640 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30  484 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,412 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  8 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.1  71 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.19  USE="nls -debug -test" 2,168 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24 [1.1.23] USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 3,286 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome" 573 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 373 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  13 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12  USE="-debug" 255 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1  USE="-debug -doc" 433 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.16  59 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 827 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 1,813 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 42 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug" 458 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 1,263 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4  USE="-test" 463 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.3  USE="motif xcb -debug -doc (-nptl) -pic" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,310 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.2  USE="-debug" 250 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66  271 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1  459 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.6  449 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  70 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4  USE="X glitz* opengl* svg xcb* -debug -directfb -doc -test" 4,925 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r1  USE="jpeg opengl*" 1,383 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.6  68 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.20.3  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12  USE="-examples" 479 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0  USE="-debug" 3,581 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 115 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2  USE="X cups jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc -vim-syntax" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2  USE="-debug -doc" 344 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 454 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xsane-0.995  USE="jpeg nls png tiff -gimp -lcms" 3,231 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11  USE="-debug -doc" 262 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.1  USE="-debug -doc" 672 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gail-1.22.1  USE="-debug -doc" 659 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace" 2,353 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.12  USE="nls -static" 1,353 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples% -plugins -vanilla" 2,582 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.12  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.3  USE="(-selinux)" 1,113 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9  USE="pam" 89 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1  2,018 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1-r1] 748 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1  USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax" 150 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05  6 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3  USE="X -cjk" 2,836 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ed-0.9  67 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc5  USE="X gpm -slang" 382 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4  USE="xprint* -debug" 506 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16-r1  USE="midi python -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 764 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] games-board/gnuchess-5.07  USE="readline" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="-lcms" 1,068 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9  USE="nls" 3,997 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r5  USE="alsa -esd -oss" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="xprint* -debug" 115 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3  USE="xprint* -debug" 112 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2  USE="xprint* -debug" 93 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/xterm-235  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 838 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1  USE="-doc -ipv6 -krb4 -tcl" 11,636 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1  USE="crypt nls unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang" 2,764 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h  USE="kerberos sse2 zlib -bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.41-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm kerberos minimal perl samba ssl tcpd -debug -ipv6 -odbc -overlays -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0  USE="ldap -debug -doc" 1,384 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 403 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 387 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl dbus java* jpeg kerberos* ldap* nls pam perl png* ppds* python samba* ssl tiff -avahi -php -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -es -et -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,805 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk* jpeg2k -bindist -cjk -djvu" 14,715 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.30  USE="acl cups fam ldap pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -ipv6 -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif opengl xinerama -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 16,986 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1  USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff xinerama zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,958 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 167 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 786 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.4 [4.3.3] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 6,632 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-3.5.9  USE="alsa kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis xinerama -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -nas" 951 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13  USE="X aalib alsa arts dga opengl xinerama xv -custom-cflags -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo -oss -pulseaudio -svga" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.8.5  USE="X dbus ppds scanner -cupsddk -doc -fax -minimal -parport -snmp" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.2 [2.1] USE="qt4" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-pango-0.1.2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.9  USE="X" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.6-r1  USE="gif jpeg png tiff" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r9  USE="X mmx opengl -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.8  USE="mikmod mp3 vorbis -timidity" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/tuxpaint-0.9.18  USE="nls svg" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 43,034 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r2  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,223 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 23,411 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/openrc-0.2.5  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3  USE="dri hal xorg xprint* -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -sdl" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode% -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi (-amd%)" 9,442 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1  USE="X -debug -doc" 570 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2  USE="X -doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.0  USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0  USE="-debug" 276 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1  248 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi apm crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.2  USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 254 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/hal-info-20080310  175 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.22.0  USE="acl fam gnutls hal kerberos samba ssl* -avahi -debug -doc -ipv6" 1,895 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -esd" 1,375 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.22.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 983 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,417 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="-debug -gnome" 456 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-kids/gcompris-8.4.4  USE="python -debug -gnet -sqlite" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.05  USE="acpi gtk (-multilib)" 6,441 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05  1,249 kB 

Total: 346 packages (11 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 6 new, 2 in new slots, 326 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 536,604 kB

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-proto/printproto:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/mesa-7.0.3', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

MyGentoo elyes # 

```

merci

----------

## CryoGen

D'après ton equery, pygtk ne t'a pas donné le fichier codegen.py  dans les packages de python :/

----------

## elyes

oui, il est plutot ici: /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/codegen.py

----------

## elyes

up   :Embarassed: 

ma fille est triste de pas pouvoir jouer avec l'ordinateur de papa   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

